# Older Eager-1 Craftsman Lawn Mower



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello

I have an older Craftsman Eager-1 Lawn Mower and I'm going to sell it after it's all put back together again.

The deck is in really good shape (some surface rust) the engine looks like new and it has compression of 80psi. The bag also looks like new with no rips tears etc. and everything else is in excellent order.

The pat number is 4019490 and I'm wondering what a reasonable price would be to ask for this mower.

I am also looking for more information on this mower but I can't find anything.

Looking forward to any responses related to this issue

Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

About how much did you put into it and pay for it? I'd clean it up and paint it of course.....


----------



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

So far I purchased it for $10.00 paint would be another $10.00 govonor spring will be another $5.00 and that's pretty much all it needs

So after I paint it and get it looking really good..

How much do you think I should ask for it?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

So all in all, $25 bucks spent.. A fair price woud be $50 to $75, you could just go double what you put into it ($50), but you do have to figure in the time and labor you put into it.


----------



## truenorth777 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks this gives me something to work with.


----------

